
WTF is Clickbait? - gk1
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/25/wtf-is-clickbait/
======
viraptor
Interesting that it's posted by a person who I've got tagged as "Bad Ad
Poster", who kept spamming links indirectly promoting that one static site
project.

------
WheelsAtLarge
"WTF is Clickbait?" IS clickbait.

------
hymath
its a Publishers Fev

